
A Belgian Legislator Berates and Scoffs at Mark Zuckerberg - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/a-belgian-legislator-berates-and-scoffs-at-mark-zuckerberg/560960/?single_page=true
======
sbinthree
If users had a problem with it, they are always welcome to delete their
account, it's not a utility in any respect, everyone who publicly denounces
Facebook without deleting their account is virtue signaling in the weakest,
most character lacking way.

~~~
morgengold
That may be valid for the average user. All people invovled on the parliament
level should want to know what the devil is doing.

~~~
sbinthree
Almost no one on the parliamentary level is equipped to understand, though.

